# How do you trim the fur under paws?



## julliams

Zali is almost 7 months and has fur protruding from between her paw pads, causing her to slip on our floors. I have tried trimming it but it feels dangerous using scissors, particularly when there is just me.

How do you trim this fur and what do you use? Or is this one for the groomers?


----------



## LauraBella

I don't trim it, I kiss it. I ADORE the "grinch feet." I just can't let it go....

Note: it doesn't cause any tripping for her.


----------



## julliams

Ok, so she just happened to be dozing in her bed, so I got down next to her with my scissors and took her paw in my hand. She woke but was ok with me snipping a little. She started getting the snarly play face so I stopped after a little while. I think it was the sound of the scissors that she didn't particularly like. But I do think this is probably the best time to do it because they are totally relaxed and it didn't feel dangerous or like I was going to accidently snip a paw pad.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The first thing is to get Zali used to having her paws handled. Do this for a few weeks. Also practice moving the pads around and really manipulating the paws. Next get her comfortable with the scissors without trimming any fur. Just snip them around her. Then put the two together and actually trim the fur. The first time I wouldn't even try to get all four paws in one sitting or even an entire paw. Go slow and you should have no problems.


----------



## julliams

LauraBella said:


> I don't trim it, I kiss it. I ADORE the "grinch feet." I just can't let it go....


I love it too but we only have hardwood floors and tiles so she can't get a grip to even sit comfortably without her feet giving way and sliding into a down position. Given that she has HD I want to make sure she can get a good grip when she needs to. I'm also concerned that she could slide too far and hurt herself on the furniture if she's going a little quick. 

I think if we had carpeting or rugs it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## julliams

Oaklys Dad said:


> The first thing is to get Zali used to having her paws handled. Do this for a few weeks. Also practice moving the pads around and really manipulating the paws. Next get her comfortable with the scissors without trimming any fur. Just snip them around her. Then put the two together and actually trim the fur. The first time I wouldn't even try to get all four paws in one sitting or even an entire paw. Go slow and you should have no problems.


Ill give it a go. She's back to being asleep now so I'll let her be and I think I got about 80% of the job done anyway.


----------



## Shalva

I use small scissors and just chop it off.... you really should cut it so she is not sliding... a puppy sliding around hardwood is a puppy looking for an ACL tear or other orthopedic problem.... I would suggest a grooming table they are pretty cheap now and it helps to keep the pup still if they are up off the ground and a pair of small hair cutting scissors if you feel more comfortable you can use thinning shears that you might pick up at a sally beauty supply and the just chop off that hair under her feet once you do it a few times and she is used to it, it won't be as scary


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ha! I was JUST tackling this little problem myself about two hours ago! Of course, my dog is 10 years old, and will let me do anything to her - but the problem I was having was that it was tickling her!  She lets me hold her paw and trim, but she kept on pulling it away and I could tell it was tickling. Poor thing. What I find helps is making sure she's sitting on a slip-resistant surface, so that when I'm holding up on paw, she is steady. 

I started trimming the pad fur to prevent snow balls from forming between her pads. I also realized the fur on top of her paws was sort of uneven and looked messy, so I tried to neaten it up a bit.


----------



## Dexell1827

I use electric trimmers to trim the hair between their pads. My guys actually tolerate those better than small scissors, and I don't have to worry about poking them with the sharp scissors if they jerk their paws unexpectedly. I slowly worked the trimmers into their grooming routine using the clicker and lots of small treats, and now they rest comfortably while I trim all four feet and then clip their nails. I trained them to have their feet trimmed on the grooming table, but over the years I've discovered they're more relaxed if I spread a towel over the couch and let them rest on their sides while I trim their feet.


----------



## C's Mom

I try and gently trim the hair away too but first I must deeply inhale the wonderful frito lay chip smell.


----------



## RedDogs

I used safety scissors for years and years... hair/sharp scissors are a lot easier...but a bit more dangerous. The fastest way is with clippers, but you h ave to know how to do it and the dog has to be used to a bit more noise and a different feel.

If you're having trouble getting her to be comfortable, google search "Tuckers Nail Trim" and watch the 8 minute video that comes up.... modify the process slightly (for scissors on feet rather than clippers on nail) and you'll soon be ready for easy handling.


----------



## OriJames

I go through little phases with cutting things with scissors or nail clippers, so I started doing Ori's paws just out of boredom. I had no clue that it's actually ideal to! That might explain the mystery of his first injury on his paw. We don't have any carpeting, it's either hardwood floors, linoleum, or tiles. 

I just trim it with scissors though, I don't go between the paws, I just try to level it to the pad. Hmm, should I be trying to get it lower if that still is a slippage danger?


----------



## julliams

Ori said:


> I just trim it with scissors though, I don't go between the paws, I just try to level it to the pad. Hmm, should I be trying to get it lower if that still is a slippage danger?


That's what I was wondering too. I made it pretty much level. To go shorter would have meant spreading the pad apart and I needed an extra hand for that - lol. I'm sure I'll develop a technique in time.


----------



## musicgirl

hm...there was a VERY helpful video I watched shortly after we go Teddy...let me see if I can find it..hm...not the same one...but still... 



thats how I do it...I never liked to do it though because Teddy was fidgety. I always had him lie down. I also did between the toes..


----------



## puddinhd58

Rusty used to let me do anything to him too!.... I was never good at "grooming" him, but trimming his pad hair was pretty easy. 
I always used those really small cuticle scissors and they worked really great for that.


----------



## 2dollys

C's Mom said:


> I try and gently trim the hair away too but first I must deeply inhale the wonderful frito lay chip smell.


I'm just reading along and then *wham*! Do you sniff your golden's paws? I love that smell! I thought I was a little nuts with my super sensitive nose. My partner always laughs when I say to the girls, "wow, your feet smell good."

I never thought of Fritos, I always think of the sunshine smell on your skin...


----------



## Mavrk

I need to get new scissors and I saw this post. I was thinking of getting rounded tips, but I wonder if it would be better to just get regular ones since they will probably cut faster.

As for actually cutting between the toes, I think it gives a splayed look that I don't prefer. So I have been just cutting level with the pads the couple times I have done it so far.


----------



## julliams

2dollys said:


> I'm just reading along and then *wham*! Do you sniff your golden's paws? I love that smell! I thought I was a little nuts with my super sensitive nose. My partner always laughs when I say to the girls, "wow, your feet smell good."
> 
> I never thought of Fritos, I always think of the sunshine smell on your skin...


I'm so glad you explained this because I had no idea what it meant. Now I have to go and smell her feet - we don't have Fritos - are they like corn chips?


----------



## lyssa

When you're getting her used to the sound of the scissors, give her some small training treats as you go. Snip, treat, snip, treat. Lightly touch her paw with the scissors, treat. Soon the scissors will have great associations. When you actually start snipping at her furry paws, stop to treat and praise occasionally. That way the sessions won't be something she will try to hurry along, but something to be prolonged if anything (eventually).

Personally I'd go the clicker route, it works really well with getting dogs to tolerate and eventually enjoy grooming things they aren't keen on.


----------



## halfmoon

we call the smell dorito feet.............and your not the only one to sniff your dogs paws....LOL

as for the fur trimming we're still working on it, it seems to tickle Cutters paws.


----------



## sterregold

Just trim level with the pad on the bottom. If there are extra fuzzies between the toes brush that UP and trim it above the foot. Paw scissors with the rounded tip are great for doing feet--you cannot jab them with the point like with regular shears. Roseline makes a pair that are nice quality for the pet owner. They are of good enough quality steel to hold an edge but won't break the bank.
I just use my regular straight grooming shears, but I trim a heck of a lot of feet, so I can just pop a dog on the grooming table and zoom through it on autopilot.


----------



## Selli-Belle

I like using longer shears and put the lower blade flat against the pad to clip the hair. That way there is less of a chance of hurting the paw than using smaller scissors. I agree with Shalva, if you put finger between the toes from the top and pull all the hair up so it is above the level of the toes, you can cut the hair level up there where the pups are less sensitive and you will end up with the same results (almost).


----------



## Megora

Selli-Belle said:


> I like using longer shears and put the lower blade flat against the pad to clip the hair. That way there is less of a chance of hurting the paw than using smaller scissors. I agree with Shalva, if you put finger between the toes from the top and pull all the hair up so it is above the level of the toes, you can cut the hair level up there where the pups are less sensitive and you will end up with the same results (almost).


This is how I do it too...

Just be VERY careful if you have a wiggly dog. Back when I was first learning how to trim feet I managed to snip the very tip of my Danny's tongue. :doh: It healed up fine, but there was a horrific amount of blood.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Megora said:


> This is how I do it too...
> 
> Just be VERY careful if you have a wiggly dog. Back when I was first learning how to trim feet I managed to snip the very tip of my Danny's tongue. :doh: It healed up fine, but there was a horrific amount of blood.


Yep, that tongue thing, trying to lick the scissors.:


----------



## C's Mom

julliams said:


> I'm so glad you explained this because I had no idea what it meant. Now I have to go and smell her feet - we don't have Fritos - are they like corn chips?


Yes, corn chips. C always looks at me funny when I smell his feet - can't blame him.  He's due for trim too.


----------



## GoldenJoy

Peanut butter on the fridge door!!! She is occupied, I trim nails and paw fur. Every week!


----------



## MittaBear

We try to trim the hair under Chester's paws every couple of weeks so it's not sticking out too much. We have scissors specifically for pets so they are not sharp.


----------



## Aitchy

Just found this if it is of any help: Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club
I will have to de-sensitise Daisy to feet being handled first, but I love the way the dog's feet look in the bottom picture of this, just like a cat's paw 

Hermione


----------



## Titan1

C's Mom said:


> I try and gently trim the hair away too but first I must deeply inhale the wonderful frito lay chip smell.


OMG... I thought I was nuts .. I am so glad someone else thinks their feet smell like frito's...:wavey:


----------

